# Taking Metformin with HGH



## cujo (Jun 19, 2014)

I know you hear a lot about taking hgh with insulin, been there, done that and it wasnt for me. Now insulin mimickers on the other hand seem very interesting. The idea of preventing insulin resistance or making you more sensitive to absorb glucose into the muscle and not fat seems really interesting. Since, Glucophage (Metformin) is impossible to find, I have been trying around with R-ala, ceylon cinnamon, and chromium. Until my body adjusted and i upped carbs, i did go hypo a couple times. ( coldsweats, racing heart, cold hands and feet, anxiety, etc.) I do like what I am getting out of this so far, but I wonder how much better Glucopage is with HGH for people that have tried it.


----------



## StanG (Jun 19, 2014)

Dont get your hopes up. On paper it seems like it would be awesome. The reality is it just isn't. Its not worth running IMO. I had and ran it a few times. I really cant find a good use for it other than maybe reentering ketosis more quickly on a keto diet. It really doesnt give you the real time effects you would thing with GH or even trying to fit it in elsewhere.


----------



## cujo (Jun 19, 2014)

Thanks man. Like you said, in theory, the stuff sounds amazing. Increased insulin sensitivity to drive nutrients into the muscle cells and reduce fat in a caloric surplus. I guess if it worked that well it would have replaced insulin in BBing.


----------



## Mike Arnold (Jun 20, 2014)

cujo said:


> Thanks man. Like you said, in theory, the stuff sounds amazing. Increased insulin sensitivity to drive nutrients into the muscle cells and reduce fat in a caloric surplus. I guess if it worked that well it would have replaced insulin in BBing.



Metformin is excellent for increasing insulin sensitivity.  I have extensive experience with the drug and frequently recommend it for those dealing wth insulin resiatance.  The medical community agrees, as evidenced by literally 100's of conformational studies over the last 50+ years proving its effectiveness. 

However, Metformin is a "sensitizer"...it is not insulin and it is not designed to work like insulin. You cannot take a bunch of sensitizers and expect to get insulin-like results in terms of muscle growth. No matter how sensitive you become, the body simply cannot provide the qauntity of insulin necessary at the rate necessary to induce an exaggerated growth response. If you are using Metformin for the right reasons, it works very well, but if you think it will give you insulin-like results, think again...because it's not gonna happen.


----------



## cujo (Jun 20, 2014)

I guess unless you are already very insulin sensitive, wouldnt Metformin it still be very beneficial? I would think it would help more people gain mass and reduce fat accumulation for those trying to put size on. I understand that insulin is the most anabolic substance, but wouldnt someone with not the best insulin sensitivity and someone that wants to build quality mass and not worry about fat gain benefit more from something like glucophage over insulin? Especially when it is combined with HGH?


----------

